# Critics Needed



## mhenry (Sep 24, 2011)

This handle is getting mixed reviews and I am looking for a few more opinions, you guys let me know what you think
Thanks

Blackwood ferrule, mammoth ivory spacer, and amboyna burl with natural edge


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 24, 2011)

That natural edge is definitley a great idea, never thought of it. Comes down to personal taste IMHO. I would see this more in a home environment than in a pro kitchen, but I do like te concept.

Stefan


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty cool Mike! More art than function...+1 on home kitchen use.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 24, 2011)

As much as I like wany edges, I think that is just a bit too rough. If it was smoothed up some I think it would work better. For a working knife sharp points on the back end of the handle is problematical in my view. 
Otherwise, beautiful!


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 24, 2011)

I am being completely honest when I say this, but I friggin LOVE it. I have a piece of maple with a similar end and I wish I knew how to do wa-handle so I could utilize it.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the handle,very cool Idea.....I wish I thought of it.I'll just have to steal the concept.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 24, 2011)

I love it!





It is rounded right?


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 24, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> I love the handle,very cool Idea.....I wish I thought of it.I'll just have to steal the concept.


 
Me too  After all, many people borrowed ideas from me, and in the end we all only try to get anywhere near to what Fish did.

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it is absolutely gorgeous, with that said I think if you sandblasted the back a little to round off the sharp points a little and clean out the valleys it will make the knife easier to clean and a lot safer in the kitchen. harder to clean pointy and jagged then smooth and rounded. i love the look and concept.


----------



## echerub (Sep 24, 2011)

I think the natural end is a cool idea but the end result doesn't work so well for me. It gives me the feeling that the end of the handle broke off - my eye or my mind is still expecting to see a finished end to the handle.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't mind the live edge/end, but the spacer doesn't fit IMO. It is a bit thick and bright and draws the eye away from the unique handle. Just my 2 cents. Otherwise, strong work.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, the spacer is a little stark in comparison, and the rough end is certainly startling. But I think it is very distinctive. Certainly unique look to it, though I'd want there to be an aesthetic reason why the exterior was left intact, I.E. it has some kind of unusual color/character to it.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what you all have been smoking. The spacer is monstrous and the butt is an abomination! uke: That said, I'm sure there is a niche market for something like that. Why don't you make the entire handle out of a small unfinished log?


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's one of those love it or hate it things I guess.... I think it's cool. It works well on a KU blade. It's like the whole thing is left finished just enough to be functional and beautiful, yet still retain some of its origin.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 25, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Why don't you make the entire handle out of a small unfinished log?


 
You know, I actually thought about that, in a way. 

Stefan


----------



## tk59 (Sep 25, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> You know, I actually thought about that, in a way.
> 
> Stefan


So where are the pics?


----------



## bieniek (Sep 25, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I'm not sure what you all have been smoking. The spacer is monstrous and the butt is an abomination! uke: That said, I'm sure there is a niche market for something like that. Why don't you make the entire handle out of a small unfinished log?


 
40 euro/100g. Is that good enuff? 

Yes, the spacer looks like its coming from pussyring but the end is cool and fresh idea and goes well with the finish on the blade. 

The thing that bothers me is that the end of handle is so rough and brutal but the rest is shines up and polished... Doesnt fit together. 

Few dishwasher sessions and itll be OK:spiteful:


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 25, 2011)

bieniek said:


> The thing that bothers me is that the end of handle is so rough and brutal but the rest is shines up and polished... Doesnt fit together.


My thoughts as well. The front part of the handle does not match the blade and end of the handle. If it were a little more rustic it would work better for my tastes.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 25, 2011)

echerub said:


> I think the natural end is a cool idea but the end result doesn't work so well for me. It gives me the feeling that the end of the handle broke off - my eye or my mind is still expecting to see a finished end to the handle.


 
i bet it's like the cigars that have uncut ends: you only notice it until you actually use the thing as intended. that said, i would really need to try it out for myself to give it a proper critique, so who should i send my address to?


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2011)

I mentioned the spacer up thread, but just to add a bit, I also think the live edge goes a bit too far. There are many ways (I think) to do a smoothed-out live edge that maintains the 'wild' character while also appealing to more people. Maybe an angular/smoothed-out/live edge would give the same feel and mix well with the polished handle.

k.


----------



## mhenry (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, I knew opinions wouldn't be hard to find with this group. I agree that the spacer is too thick but its real mammoth ivory and turning a bunch of it to dust just didm't seem right. I was going for an elegant over very rustic look for the Takeda. I think it is going to stay for a while, looks really good hanging on the mag-block.
Mike


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 25, 2011)

Normally a big spacer like that doesn't work for me, but for some reason the mammoth in this case does. And I love the live end, but like others said, not for a knife I would bring to work. Paired nicely with the Takeda, not sure it would work on too many other knives.


----------



## echerub (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the spacer is a-ok.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in the like camp on this one.


----------



## jwhite (Sep 26, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> I think it is absolutely gorgeous, with that said I think if you sandblasted the back a little to round off the sharp points a little and clean out the valleys it will make the knife easier to clean and a lot safer in the kitchen. harder to clean pointy and jagged then smooth and rounded. i love the look and concept.



I think a sand blasted live edge looks really nice and would give a more finished look to the handle without taking away from the intent of the design. I might have saved the mammoth Ivory as a butt cap or similar on another knife. Both are really great on their own but I think they distract from one another. But having said all that I really do like the handle and big kudos for stretching yourself and trying new things with top quality materials, it takes guts to do. Personally I wouldn't do the common burl and horn handles anymore - no matter how well I might execute it, it would look like every other well made handle out there. yours is distinct.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like it, it is different. I am sure in time the sharp points will wear down, but i think that will only add to the character. I have to agree, it fits into it's own category, not just another wa handle.


----------



## add (Sep 26, 2011)

echerub said:


> I think the natural end is a cool idea but the end result doesn't work so well for me. It gives me the feeling that the end of the handle broke off - my eye or my mind is still expecting to see a finished end to the handle.



My thoughts as well.
But it is quite the personal taste thing.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the look.
To clean up a natural end we use a stiff scrub brush to remove any loose material followed by steel wool.
If you want to remove the pointy ends from the pins spot sanding with a hand held piece of sandpaper.

Some of the fixed blade knife makers do something similar to this on the style of knife that would normally have a stag handle with the natural crown.
The ones I have seen always tend to get positive responses.

One of my regular customers who makes high end Native American Flutes likes to use a natural burl surface like this on the end of the flutes.
He only does this on his top of the line flutes.

In a nut shell, I think it is a good idea that you should continue utilizing.
I feel it gives the burl a more unique and natural look that adds to the value of the finished piece.


----------



## JMJones (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like it. I like the rustic blade and live edge set on either end of a beautifully finished handle.


----------



## Hermes7792 (Oct 3, 2011)

Not actually too fond of the rugged look. beautiful knife though!:thumbsup:


----------

